# looking for help in selecting a GSD breeder



## packmentality (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi all,
I have narrowed down some breeders, but would love some help from you all.
I am in Illinois, and I'm looking for primarily companion dog, with balanced temperament and good working drive. I may want to look in to SAR training so friendly disposition is a must. I haven't had a GSD since I was a kid, so everything is new to me again as to reputation of breeders.
I'm a behaviorist in the Chicagoland area, but most of the GSD that I come across with clients are NOT well balanced. Mostly this is due to poor ownership, but a solid breeder does wonders, so I would appreciate any help.
Thank you in advance.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello and welcome to the forum!

I sent you a PM


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Which breeders are you looking for? There are some very nice workingline breeders in that area.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi if you want to do SAR seriously your first , primary, consideration should be that the dog be appropriate for this, and companion secondary. There are more SAR dogs that can be companions than there are companion dogs that can be SAR.
I can recommend a very well adjusted , friendly animal with lots of search work done on him. He is x rayed . Super socialized visiting fire halls, stores, school yards , etc etc. Great companion -- yes. SAR or work -- yes.
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## packmentality (Apr 4, 2011)

Thank Carmen, that makes sense as to the SAR/Companion info.
I'm looking for 8week old at this point, not adult. Do you have litter(s) due soon?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## packmentality (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Elaine,
I have interviewed quite a few.., head is still spinning! : )
Landschaft, mittlewest, Vollmond, Shewana, to name only a few.
All have strong points, but still have some questions as to temperament and availability.
I have no problem giving a down payment, but before I do so, i'd like to cover all my bases first.
There is such a difference in price with some of these, that I'm trying to research the reasons.
Landschaft is the front runner at this point.
Thank you for your help and look forward to any guidance given.
Mike


----------



## packmentality (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks Lauren, can't wait to be more involved.
cheers'


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a little video clip of Carmspack Gage at about 15 weeks. He is brought on to the scene without benefit of seeing where a "toy" was placed under a ring of cones.
He is asked to find it , which he does in a purposeful way. Very happy to do so. No support. No random knocking over cones . Even though his best friend , the young girl is there , she does not present a distraction . Dog is focused, fast, and correct . Will search because he gets satisfaction from searching. 
This dog is with Mike Clay , one of two brothers being raised for work/ police service. All positive training working with the dogs drive. 
First time this dog has had this exercise .





 
another male is in training for narcotics with a LEO , with years of experience.
a sister is in training for specialized detection BIRCH-BARK HILL
Trust is my breeding. See some really good tracking tutorials here .
Scroll down to KIRA (formerly named Elle - I refer to her as Elle-Kira) and you will see the scenting ability and the search drive of this sister to Gage.

For your interest .

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Had 2 dogs from Landschaft..big thumbs up from me. You also might want to educate yourself in the difference between showline and working line dogs. 
Sue


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

You might really want to consider a young adult if you are wanting to do SAR. Also, you might want to establish a relationship with a SAR group, THEN find a dog. Some groups will NOT "accept" dogs into their team that have not been approved by them or they help pick. It's very hit and miss what policies are on this thing, but as a general rule they are very leery about this. 

Just some things to consider if you are really serious about SAR. We're getting an 8 week old puppy as my next SAR prospect, but A. I'm already on a team and B. I already have an adult in training that is doing well. And C. I'm doing this with full understanding that puppies are a carpshoot and this dog could wash out. 8 week old puppies, for a million reasons, are not ideal. The one and only reason that we're doing it this way is because of the personality of my female.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Packmentality, if you want to do SAR, the first thing you do is get on a team as Justine mentioned - THEN - get a dog, not the other way around. SAR is not about the dogs; they are a part of something much bigger. 

I know our own team is not at all uncommon in only having an opening or two every few years, then requiring members to be on the team and complete other training before the dog comes into the picture. 

I hate turning people away as do others, but the reality is that only so many dogs are needed on a team and bringing in too many new folks dilutes the time you spend training the dogs that are operational or nearly so....It may be different in Chicago but I think you should find that out FIRST.

Puppies are always a gamble. Some get them, others after having washed out a few wind up just going with a young adult.

There are also many other considerations for picking a GSD puppy for SAR than friendliness. And it may or may not be the best puppy for some other endeavor you may want to try if you decide it is not what you want.

And it would be good to already be on a team to have someone help you pick it out. 

Many breeders do not have a clue what is involved in selecting a SAR puppy - lets see, I remember the one that told me a schutzhund dog would have too much drive (hahahah), I made the mistake of buying one when I first started that had lines known for dog agression (looooves people though), people don't understand that nerve strength is beyond critical-it is much more a must in SAR than in biting dogsport. So, I bought two pups for SAR - first washed for bad nerves (I was not on a team when I got him, so I know from where I speak - and the second wound up with bad hips - always the gamble) and my operational dog was bought as a young adult and has been my dog since 2006. 

And a SAR puppy will have a ton of drive and be a little handful too. 

I would say Carmen has WL, Marcy at Landschaft has placed a number of WL puppies in SAR homes, but then you have listed other showline breeders such as Mittlewest and Shewana and vollmond...........


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

MIke- I wasnt trying to be a downer .........just a realistic view of what may come up relative to getting involved. 

You may also find many workinglines are not suitable either.......they are more and more being bred for sport insteand of working endeavors and that necessary hunt drive is just not there.....


----------



## packmentality (Apr 4, 2011)

No worries, I truly appreciate the info.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

be prepared that if your dog does not perform it will be washed out . A lot of people think SAR is a pleasant way to be outdoors with their dog, or sincerely want to to something to contribute to the greater good but come to the SAR unit with a cherished family pet which has to be critically evaluated and may fail .
There was some talk a while ago of making SAR a sport with titles. Anyone (gsdeuro) recall that discussion.

Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Hillary_Plog (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Mike,

I am a service dog trainer in the Quad Cities area of Illinois and truly know what it's like to be looking for a solid, stable temperament in a GSD (not only should the dog be a good companion around houseguests, etc. but it needs to be able to WORK no matter what venue), as I have been training GSD's for service work and in Schutzhund for over 10 years. 

The ONLY breeder I will use is Huerta Hof in Freeport, IL. They will work with you personally to find a dog that suits your individual needs...not just throw you towards 6 different litters and say "choose one"! 

Most importantly though, to me, it's so hard to find a dog that will perform in a working venue with drives to match (as I do Schutzhund), BUT can ALSO be a stable dog in the public eye. I do public demonstrations about service dogs and the organization I train for (and I'm also a teacher), so I need a dog that can be calm and agreeable in public...and accept hugs from kids! It seems to me that is what you are looking for...and that's what Huerta Hof reliably produces out of their breedings.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I second the vote for Huerta Hof. I don't know their dogs personally, but I know they're people with integrity.


----------



## jturcotte (Oct 6, 2010)

Without a doubt I would suggest you get a puppy from Robin and Carlos Huerta in Freeport, IL!!! I personally have a 10 month old male who is drop dead gorgeous from them, you can see him on pedigreedatabase.com if you search Topolobampo Von Huerta Hof. I have also trained 2 dogs from their breeding that are current working police k9's. You simply will not find a better breeder. Feel free to contact me for further info, [email protected]
Jody Turcotte


----------

